# Kimber Pro Carry II HD



## Yaderp (Apr 12, 2009)

Got my new Kimber Pro Carry II HD today. The HD indicates this is the one with the all steel, rather than the alloy, frame. I got four mags. This is a very nice piece with a custom shop trigger. It shoots likr s demon!

I also got a Fobus Roto Paddle holster. It id ok but I have always been partial rolratger

if you can suggest a good holster let me knw, please!

Email me here!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Beware the Fobus Roto-holster. That was my first holster and it was a mistake, the tension screw decided to let go, my holster roto'd when it wasn't supposed to and I ended up drop testing my Para P16 on the floor of the mall. There are many great holster makers out there.

I prefer the Askins style OWB holsters with belt slots or a snap removable OWB from UBG or similar.

The 1911 family of pistols is VERY easy to carry IWB due to it's thin profile. I don't think I've met a guy yet that has had issues, especailly with a compact version.

For IWB I prefer leather with offset "pull the dot" snap attachment points like those of the Milt Sparks Versa Max II, HBE COM III, UBG Canute, Desibens IWB #2, and assorted models from FIST.

Here's a list of my top holster makers, they offer something for everyone.

http://www.comp-tac.com/
http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/
http://www.desbiensgunleather.com/leatherproducts.html
http://www.fist-inc.com/
http://www.usgalco.com/default.asp
http://www.hbeleatherworks.com/
http://www.miltsparks.com/
http://www.ttgunleather.com/
http://rlcompanyusa.stores.yahoo.net/index.html
http://www.ubgholsters.com/


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations on a great pistol buy.

I have a Kimber Pro Carry II and really like it.

+1 VAMarine on holster list - Galco makes a fine holster too http://www.usgalco.com/default.asp

:smt1099


----------

